# Treatment-Free in area with Pollinators from away



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

There are wild blueberry fields within a couple of miles of me. Every year bees are brought to these field to pollinate them. I have to believe that these bees bring mites with them, and that my bees may pick up mites from these bees.

My question is how many of you that are successful with a treatment-free approach are in heavily pollinated areas?


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Ralph,

I'm in the same situation that you are and anticipate that my bees will be mixing it up with migratory operations and bringing home some of everything (mites, viruses ((virri if you prefer)) & diseases) that they encounter. I have conventional stock that I treat and this year I will be starting packages of survivor bees that I won't be treating. My big questions are can they survive without treatment and make a honey crop. I'll keep you posted. As you well know wild blueberries are anything but wild these days, what with applications of herbicides, fertilizers etc. My field which has not been treated (since we bought the land) is going over to brambles, Golden Rod and Rosa Rugosa. My wife says "let it go - more food for the bees."


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Andrew, that's a good woman you have there!
Raittlefield, on their website, B. Weaver says if you requeen a mite-infested hive with their queens, your mite problem will be solved. (perhaps an oversimplification of their claims, suggest you check it out). The idea I take away from that is that even if we're in areas where other bees work, the genetics of our queens and bees will take care of any problems "brought home." Hopefully Andrew will be able to prove that in a year or so.
Regards,
Steven


----------

